# Topaz: Custom Light Tune beim Service?



## sp00n82 (14. März 2019)

Hi!
Hat jemand schon einen Service vom Topaz gemacht und dabei den custom "light" Tune eingebaut, durchgeführt, bzw. machen lassen?
Ich weiß zwar nicht 100%ig, was genau das ist, da mir DVO auch nach zweimaliger Nachfrage keine Antwort darauf gegeben hat. Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur ein anderer Shimstack.
Allerdings meinten sie, dass sie das bereits für einige leichtere Fahrer so gemacht und damit auch gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hätten. Sie hätten mir den Dämpfer dann auch so umgebaut, allerdings muss man dafür halt direkt bei DVO aus den USA bestellen.

Gibt es hier irgendwelche Servicepartner, die das beim Service direkt machen können? Oder weiß jemand, was das genau ist?
Ein Service ist inzwischen eh mal fälllig, und da würde sich so eine Anpassung ja anbieten für meine 60kg.


----------



## JMuc (15. März 2019)

Servus!
Auch wenn das bei mir eher der "heavy"-Tune  wäre: der Florian von Flowbikes.de meinte kürzlich mündlich zu mir, dass er den Topaz anpassen würde auf Nachfrage (habe es aber selbst nicht machen lassen). Er hat wohl auch einen direkten Draht zu DVO.
Außerdem hat Fahrrad-fahrwerk.de den im Service-Programm. Ich vermute, dass die auch ein Abstimmungskit von DVO einbauen würden oder halt eine individuelle Shimstack-Anpassung machen (vermutlich ist es eh nichts anderes, oder?).

Viel Erfolg!
J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (15. März 2019)

In diesem Thread gibt es ziemlich viel zum Teil auch sehr gute Infos zum Topaz und den Shimstack (der nur aus je zwei Shims und nem Backerplate besteht). 

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/dvo-topaz-1010291.html


----------



## sp00n82 (15. März 2019)

JMuc schrieb:


> Servus!
> Auch wenn das bei mir eher der "heavy"-Tune  wäre: der Florian von Flowbikes.de meinte kürzlich mündlich zu mir, dass er den Topaz anpassen würde auf Nachfrage (habe es aber selbst nicht machen lassen). Er hat wohl auch einen direkten Draht zu DVO.
> Außerdem hat Fahrrad-fahrwerk.de den im Service-Programm. Ich vermute, dass die auch ein Abstimmungskit von DVO einbauen würden oder halt eine individuelle Shimstack-Anpassung machen (vermutlich ist es eh nichts anderes, oder?).
> 
> ...


Fahrrad Fahrwerk hatte mir auf meine E-Mail gestern Folgendes mitgeteilt. Wobei ich auch nicht sicher bin, ob die sicher wissen, was mit dem custom light Tune eigentlich tatsächlich gemeint ist. 

_"Auf Nachfrage beim dt. DVO-Vertrieb haben wir erfahren, dass sie für den Topaz keine fertigen Tunes auf Lager haben und die auch nicht als Ersatzteil gelistet sind.
Sie fragen in unserem Namen mal bei DVO direkt an und melden sich dann noch einmal bei uns, sobald sie etwas in Erfahrung gebracht haben.
Ansonsten ist der Service für den Topaz an sich kein Problem für uns, wir können uns im Zuge des Service das Shimstack auch gerne mal näher anschauen und je nachdem, was verbaut ist, lässt sich da ja vielleicht die Beshimmung auf dein Gewicht anpassen."_


----------



## hulster (15. März 2019)

Es ist das was es sagt. Ein CUSTOM Tune. Das ist nix Fertiges. 
Es ist einfach eine Abstimmung auf deine Wünsche und leichteres Fahrergewicht.
Entweder mit deinen Anforderungen von DVO durchführen lassen - eher unpraktisch. Oder Ronny bitten dir für deine Anforderungen die Empfehlungen mitzuteilen, damit du sie an einen lokalen Service-Partner weiterleiten kannst.
Jeder Service-Partner, der selbst Tuning durchführt sollte aber auch dazu in der Lage sein. Die einzige Besonderheit beim Topaz Air ist, dass manchmal dünneres Öl für sehr leichte Fahrer empfohlen wird. Sonst ganz normal - Shim-Stack.


----------

